# q about building models



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

I'd like to pick up a model station kit and I'm wondering if there are particular makers/brands that are known to be high quality. It looks like some of the European manufacturers like Faller gmbh make nice things, but I'm looking for a more American rr station look, particularly 1890-1930 or so. 

Is "American Model Builders" good quality? Walthers Cornerstone? Are there others that people recommend? I'm not looking for anything esoteric or heirloom, just a well made kit that will look nice.

Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've used a number of Walther's HO Cornerstone building kits in the past. I found them nicely designed and complete. 

Don


----------



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks, Don!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

From my perspective, the list of "quality" manufacturers is too long to show here. I've really only found Model Power and Bachmann to be a little cheesy, and somewhat undersized I think. But a good coat of paint, some decals, and weathering can improve even a mediocre one.

Where you get directed depends on what you're looking for: styrene, wood, resin, or plaster, and whether you want a highly detailed, craftsman-style kit or something a little easier.

I have built kits from American Model Builders, Atlas, Blair Line, Branchline Trains, Bollinger Edgerly Scale Trains (BEST), Bar Mills, DPM, Faller, Heljan, Kibri, Pikestuff, Rix, Tichy, Walthers Cornerstone and Woodland Scenics in addition to the Bachmann and Model Power. All good stuff, some more complex and detailed than others. 

There are several excellent American prototype railroad station kits, but there were also many different styles around the country, so the location or style you're trying to model makes a big difference too.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> There are several excellent American prototype railroad station kits, but there were also many different styles around the country, so the location or style you're trying to model makes a big difference too.


Good point. There are lots of variations in station designs. So, if you are modeling a particular railroad (or a particular area of the country), google the railroad name (or the state) along with the words passenger station image (or just station image), and you may find both historical photos of appropriate stations and photos of buildings that used to be stations that are still in use for other purposes.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't be too quick to dismiss some kits as not 'American' in style. Often with a bit of alteration and additions you can the appearance significantly. Also some card kits are very good and are easier to 'kit bash'.


----------



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks again, everyone, for the advice and encouragement. We are modeling a rural scene from around the turn of the century, but are not being too specific about location other than north/northeast.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Da&Co said:


> Thanks again, everyone, for the advice and encouragement. We are modeling a rural scene from around the turn of the century, but are not being too specific about location other than north/northeast.


Rural stations in 1900 were most likely to be a single building that handled both freight and passengers.

Lots of historical info about train stations at this link:

http://www.american-rails.com/railroad-stations.html

Scroll down to a list of stations still standing by state. No pictures or links from this list, but you can Google the individual stations and find more info and pics.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Again, it still depends on what you want. Bollinger Edgerly Scale Trains (www.besttrains.com) has a half dozen New England prototype stations; mostly small, all *very* faithful to the prototype. Pricey, but well worth it. Some skill as a modeler is necessary to successfully complete one of their kits.

Also at the high end:
American Model Builders has half a dozen NE prototypes.
Branchline Trains: Canaan Union Station is awesome (and hugely expensive), but I can testify to it's authenticity, having seen the real one. So is Center Hall Depot (another I have actually seen). They have a few other nice kits of NE prototypes as well.

For something a little more moderately priced, Atlas's Maywood Train Station (Walthers PN 150-720) would work.

Typically in the Northeast, you're going to see wood construction, gable windows, exposed eaves, and simple lines without a lot of ornamentation (so-called gingerbread). Look at the ones I recommend above, and pick something similar in design.


----------



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Again, it still depends on what you want. Bollinger Edgerly Scale Trains (www.besttrains.com) has a half dozen New England prototype stations; mostly small, all *very* faithful to the prototype. Pricey, but well worth it. Some skill as a modeler is necessary to successfully complete one of their kits.
> 
> 
> Branchline Trains: Canaan Union Station is awesome (and hugely expensive), but I can testify to it's authenticity, having seen the real one.


This is all great information, as is the link to the stations guides. Thank you all.


I'd never heard of Bollinger Edgerly; there stuff looks beautiful. The same goes for Branchline. Lots of things to consider, all fun.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I encountered BEST (Bollinger Edgerly Scale Trains) at the Amherst Model Railroad show about a decade ago, I guess. I was looking for small white metal castings of various shop items and they make around 100 of them. They have a big booth at the show, and I was floored by their models on display. 

They are a small, family business, and are really, really nice folks. When my son was younger, they would always give him a casting or a small model for free whenever I made a purchase.

Speaking of the Amherst show, it's held the last weekend in January (28-29 for 2017) in Springfield MA. Probably worth a trip from VT, as it's one of the largest shows in the country. Not only vendors but manufacturers and a bunch of layouts to see. Definitely worth your time. There is more information here: http://www.railroadhobbyshow.com/


----------



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I encountered BEST (Bollinger Edgerly Scale Trains) at the Amherst Model Railroad show about a decade ago, I guess. I was looking for small white metal castings of various shop items and they make around 100 of them. They have a big booth at the show, and I was floored by their models on display.
> 
> They are a small, family business, and are really, really nice folks. When my son was younger, they would always give him a casting or a small model for free whenever I made a purchase.
> 
> Speaking of the Amherst show, it's held the last weekend in January (28-29 for 2017) in Springfield MA. Probably worth a trip from VT, as it's one of the largest shows in the country. Not only vendors but manufacturers and a bunch of layouts to see. Definitely worth your time. There is more information here: http://www.railroadhobbyshow.com/


Great reminder! A couple people at Tony's Trains, which is local for me, mentioned this show a while back, and I'm grateful for the reminder.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll be there. Don't know whether I'll be manning the Valley Railroad Company tables or not. They're reducing their presence a lot this year, although they're relocating to the main building. I think it was too labor intensive the old way.

My son and I get a hotel room and try to see the main building on one day and the three smaller buildings in the other. Two pretty full days.

There's a Tony's Train Exchange on the exhibitor list, but that's not your folks is it?

If you decide to come down, let me know. We can shake hands and check out some inspirational modeling!


----------



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

That's really good of you. I actually spent part of last night looking at hotel rooms, Amtrak schedules, clinics, and the like. And yes, Tony's Trains does indeed do something at the Springfield expo; I remember them saying that last year. They said it was big and busy!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Da&Co said:


> That's really good of you. I actually spent part of last night looking at hotel rooms, Amtrak schedules, clinics, and the like. And yes, Tony's Trains does indeed do something at the Springfield expo; I remember them saying that last year. They said it was big and busy!


Yeah, something like 8 acres of floor space and 28,000 attendees over 2 days. It can be overwhelming, which is why we tackle it in two days. 

There is lots of reasonable lodging nearby. The show's website has links to local lodging that will give you a special show rate. I stay at the Residence Inn about 5 miles up the road (just north of I91), but I'm a Marriot Rewards member and get a good rate. Last year, the Woodland Scenics and Rapido teams were both staying there.

I also see there is a charter bus from VT. Makes for a long day, but it looks like a good price (and it will drop you right at the door).


----------



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

I did see that there's a bus. You're right about a long day, and frankly at this time of year I worry about bad weather. The train can run through most snow and slush and ice but driving (bus or car) over the spine of the Greens can be unsettling. Plus, of course: the train!

I know Springfield a bit--I grew up in New Haven--and I'll likely find a place to stay for Saturday night. By the way, they've been doing massive road work around Springfield for much of the last year and traffic can be slow.

And I like the idea of staying at the same hotel as some of the big vendors. I'd feel like a groupie waiting to catch sight of Mick Jagger or Tom Brady. Over there--the Woodlands Scenics guy!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Guess I've been living under a rock 'cause I had not heard of BEST until this thread, although I've been a member of the forum for nearly six years.
I immediately visited their website and was duly impressed with their offerings.
Thanks for the enlightenment services. :appl: :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------

